# Sicherheits-Update für Shopsystem xt:commerce



## Newsfeed (20 November 2008)

Das Update soll eine SQL-Injection-Schwachstelle im Shop schließen. Die Lücke soll bereits aktiv zum Zugriff auf die Datenbanken von Webshops ausgenutzt werden, um an die Logindaten und den MD5-Passsort-Hash des Administrators zu gelangen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

